# NEW Synthetic Doe-In-Heat



## BrianWI (Oct 21, 2014)

Nelson Creek Outdoors is well-known for its fresh bottle estrous doe urine, Lucky 7 Love Potion #7. It is a GREAT product and people come back for it year after year (we only sell it during the season, FRESH) However, with some states banning natural deer urine, we wanted to look into creating a synthetic version. We looked at existing synthetic scents on the market (both in the field and in the lab) and they were a disappointment. I am sure most of you have seen the "synthetic deer urine" recipe on the Internet. Put some urea in water, ladle the liquid off the top into a gallon jug and add a cup of ammonia. Is that synthetic deer urine? Well, I suppose that recipe shares a couple ingredients found in any urine, but it is like saying the recipe for a gourmet Devil's food cake is to take some water and soak some flour in it. Unfortunately, these other products seem to use that poor "recipe". It is cheap, but worthless and a waste of your money.

We wanted to do it better. We sell gallons and gallons of real doe in heat urine every year. We know pee! So we took a sample of fresh "peak of estrus" doe urine and sent it to our boys in the lab. They created a near perfect replica of this doe-in-heat urine, not just a superficial facsimile. And to make it truly come "alive", they added an additional biological ingredient. This stuff works! It drives the bucks crazy. It requires no refrigeration and will store indefinitely. And it is legal in all 50 states, even where real urine is banned.

We don't want you to just take our word for it. Buy a bottle of ours and a bottle of theirs. Smell it yourself. Which smells more like real urine? Try it in the field. Which one drives the bucks crazy? Test it against your favorite synthetic or against the leading brand. That's how you'll know we aren't kidding here. We don't want to name names, so we will just say we looked at a leading synthetic, let's call it Brand Blue. To us, it smelled like ammonia and weak bubble soap. With ours, it is extremely difficult to tell the difference from real doe urine. We know you'll love this new product.

Lucky 7 - Synthescent Doe-In-Heat PLUS. Available now.
CHECK IT OUT


----------



## BrianWI (Oct 21, 2014)

FYI - The real estrous doe urine product, Lucky 7 - Love Potion #7, will be available this coming week!


----------



## BrianWI (Oct 21, 2014)

Wholesale inquiries welcome!


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

What's the shelf life? I mean if I buy it now would it be as "potent" for the rut in Nov?


----------



## BrianWI (Oct 21, 2014)

jk918 said:


> What's the shelf life? I mean if I buy it now would it be as "potent" for the rut in Nov?


The synthetic version will last indefinitely. It would be good next year (and the next...). That is one benefit of a synthetic doe in heat.

The REAL urine, that I would wait on for November. It would be near the end of its shelf life if bought now. We will have fresh batches then.

Estrous doe urine can be effective in early October as older does often come in to heat early. Can be a good strategy then.


----------



## BrianWI (Oct 21, 2014)

Pick Their Poison!

Want to compare Real Doe In Heat to Synthetic Doe In Heat? Now's a good time. Buy either Lucky 7 - Synthescent Doe-In-Heat PLUS and/ or Lucky 7 - Love Potion #7 and get 10% off now thru Sept. 28th!

http://store.nelsoncreekoutdoors.com


----------



## BrianWI (Oct 21, 2014)

Coupon code: DOEINHEAT10


----------



## BrianWI (Oct 21, 2014)

See our contest in the Giveaways section.


----------

